# help a fellow lumberjock kickstart carrer



## sygrawood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi lumberjocks i have been shortlisted as a finalist in a compertition to find New Zealands best young imerging designer, its the opertunity of a lifetime and would very much kickstart my ambitions to make fine furniture for a living. to highlight on the international stage good design, good craftmanship, working with our hands and working with wood.
part of the judging is public vote so plaese vote here http://designfolio.co.nz//blog/DesignFolioNZ/post/GeoffreyYoungDesignFolioIncubatorAward/

your support is much apprishiated
from down here in New Zealand
Geoffrey Young


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Done, hope this helps.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Done, good luck.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Done.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck done


----------



## Blukey (Feb 20, 2012)

Very Nice, I voted, good luck


----------



## sygrawood (Aug 14, 2010)

thankyou all for your votes well i didnt come last in the public vote ,that intirely fair popularity contest hopefully good design and woodskills comes out on top. 
Once again thank for your support lumberjockers, gona have to do it the hard way a


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Career, NOT carrer.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Geoff,

I cast my vote. It provided me with access to the design magazine. You were in some pretty intense competition. Noticed that some folks recieved 2 votes. sort of like posting a project here on LJ's? Hope it is inspiring and motivating.

I am looking forward to our nexrt post!


----------

